# Shelby Reservoirs



## rrw4258 (Aug 4, 2005)

Has anybody fished the shelby reservoirs latley. What kind of fish are in there. Which one has the best fishing? What kind of lures should I use for mid to late august and when?
________
buy silversurfer vaporizer


----------



## River Walker (Apr 7, 2004)

The fish in the new res aren't really of catchable size yet,the ODNR stocks trout in there from time to time for put and take type fishing,but that's about it.The walleye are very small,and every once in awhile,I'll hear of a decent bass being caught,but those could be ones somebody else has put in there,don't know.I've personally only seen small channel cats and small bluegills caught there.I don't really know much about the old res,I don't even know if it's still open for fishing.This lake used to be a great walleye and bass lake.Somebody told me awhile back that they drained it,but like I said,I really don't know if that's true or not-haven't been there in a long time.


----------



## leaky tiki (Apr 14, 2004)

i grew up in willard, and never even knew there was a fishable reservoir in shelby...

where are they?


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

The newest one is right off of 61 on the outskirts of Shelby going towards Plymouth. The other two are kind of in the middle of Shelby on Mickey Rd.


----------



## leaky tiki (Apr 14, 2004)

arch...how do you know that? aren't you an erie fisherman from up by solon?
you must really "get around" !!


----------



## bassmanmark (May 17, 2005)

If I was going to fish near Shelby, I would go to Bucyrus Above Ground. Real nice walleye, big smallies and good size Large Mouth with real decent numbers near the weeds all the way down the opposite side of the ramp.


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

Where is the above ground res. in Bucyrus? I would like to try it sometime. Heard the water is super clear, is that right?


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Leaky Tiki, I'm originally from the Mansfield area, grew up in Shelby. I do get around, but don't tell my girlfriend that!!!


----------



## bassmanmark (May 17, 2005)

Yes, Bucyrus is real clear and real low right now. It is off of 598. There is a golf course on the corner of 598 and I think 59 or something like that. Just get one of those Wallmart Reservoir Map guides and it tells you were to fish and how to get there. Fishing with white Terminator double willow blades in the 3/8 has worked real well for me. Good Luck tell me how you do. I looked at Bucyrus with my underwater camera and the bass tend to stay a foot off the last rock out into the lake in a little sand tunnel that is about 2ft wide and then some weeds start. There ya go. Mark


----------



## rrw4258 (Aug 4, 2005)

What lure/ plastic would you reccommend for fishing one of the reservoirs in Shleby (The New One)?? I hope to fish it this week. Thanks!! What color would you fish? Natural or Brighter?
________
vaporizer


----------

